# Wtf happened to Jericho



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

First time seeing him in a while. He looks like a 65 year old fat washed up rockstar who has been abusing cocaine for 50 years. He needs to get back on the DDP yoga, scale back on the cheeseburgers & cut that hair cause it’s doing him no favours.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly I don’t know what’s going on with Jericho. The guy always cared about his image but it’s only been going downhill since he joined AEW. Not only when it comes to his look but also his storylines. Not sure why he wrestles with a bandana around his neck by the way. I understand he’s getting old but he should still put on an effort when it comes to how he looks. Jericho was worth his 3 million until the Revolution PPV but after that...it’s been a complete mess.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's hard to believe this picture was from a year ago.







*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Dude got fat, and changed his finisher to a WWE2K20 basic attack.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Got a photo?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He makes an older Shawn Michaels look good. And Shawn Michaels looks like he has been living in the woods talking to squirrels for years now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well he's a notorious drinker and probably has scaled back on working out. His age the weight picks up quick


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

He's been aging like milk for two years already


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

50 happened - will happen to all of us


----------



## Metalcrack (Oct 2, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 50 happened - will happen to all of us


A few exceptions, like Billy Gunn and Ken Shamrock, but they have to go 3x harder than before, and may have a little extra help as well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342154909999898625

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

When he was young he was far from lean so it's not a surprise to see him like that at his age.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

For those of you just saying "oh well 50 happened" thats pretty weak. He's a professional athlete or professional sports entertaining whichever you want to say. Either way he's expected to be in shape. I'm past 50 myself and don't look anywhere near that fat. He also has millions of dollars of resources to spend to help him stay in shape! He owes it to AEW to stay in shape. That said if tony khan isn't going to say something thats on AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341976370285600769


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

if jericho was in wwe he would be scared shitless of getting fat. vince would humiliate and berate him.... turn him into a jobber or rarely use jericho if he looked like a blob. but in AEW...the inmates run the asylum. TK is NEVER going to even dare have a discussion with Jericho about his weight... in AEW Jericho is a made man and can do whatever the hell he wants with no consequences. Jericho could walk into TKs house and raid his fridge and start scarfing down all his food making a huge mess with crumbs flying all over the place and sauces all over jerichos face.... and TK would just stare at him with a huge grin on his face thinking to himself.... wow chris jericho is actually in my kitchen.... how cool is this?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341976370285600769


Man, I miss Steiner promos.


----------



## Dupe1114 (Dec 24, 2020)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> First time seeing him in a while. He looks like a 65 year old fat washed up rockstar who has been abusing cocaine for 50 years. He needs to get back on the DDP yoga, scale back on the cheeseburgers & cut that hair cause it’s doing him no favours.


It's ALMOST like after he signed his multi year, HUGE $ Contract with AEW, HE just gave up. HE was for the first year a SERIOUS MAIN EVENT HEEL who was really a plus for that company. But then the comedy started.
Then he started working w cosplay Wrestlers and got out of shape and basically stopped caring.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Yea don’t know why he stopped caring . As a part timer and a guy with millions he should have the time and resources for a top notch diet, I mean look at Batistas IG or Goldberg, both guys are the same age and both look great, Batista recently even posted a video where he still trains mma even though he doesn’t need it.


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 50 happened - will happen to all of us


not really, some of us won't even make it to 50 and those that do and respect themselves will not allow to look that disgusting


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I still think Jericho will become the first of the big names they signed to leave AEW and return to the WWE. I suspect when he does he's going to have a very similar opinion of Tony Khan as he did of "ATM Eric". I have a feeling Jericho isn't all that happy that he's only used a joke character/to put others over now so he basically doesn't care. He's making the same cash whether he's working out two times a day or two times a month.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Man, I miss Steiner promos.


*I hope he's not banned from AEW because unfiltered Steiner with a hot mic would be glorious.*


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I still think Jericho will become the first of the big names they signed to leave AEW and return to the WWE. I suspect when he does he's going to have a very similar opinion of Tony Khan as he did of "ATM Eric". I have a feeling Jericho isn't all that happy that he's only used a joke character/to put others over now so he basically doesn't care. He's making the same cash whether he's working out two times a day or two times a month.


he CHOSE to be a joke character who puts other over,so I'm sure he's pretty happy with his role, it shows


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's hard to believe this picture was from a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr316 said:


> Jericho was worth his 3 million until the Revolution PPV but after that...it’s been a complete mess.



He was already obnoxiously fat in late 2018-early 2019, the make-up and shaved face simply make it more obvious:



















He simply loves that rockstar lifestyle a tad too much for his physique's sake.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

The funny apart about all of this is Jericho went and retweeted like 5 or 6 positive comments about him from his mentions last night. Imagine the amount of negative comments he had to sift through to find them!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341974257610448898

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I watch AEW every week and don't remember him looking that bad last night.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341976370285600769


Dammit..this made me laugh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341974257610448898
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going to need a meme like this but replaces the mushroom with a bunch of carbs and snacks and uses your two pictures on either side:


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

He needs to look weaker and out of shape in order to put over the younger and healthier guys


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Believes his own hype and feels he can't go any further so he's not longer motivated. Just look at how he changed his voice to sound more Hollywood like The Rock did.

He's no longer motivated and getting paid $$$ with no Vince Mcmahon to keep him in check. I don't know how people are confused and wondering what's going on with him 🤣. He has no incentive. Everything's been given to him from day one of AEW's existence.


These guys may be on TV, but their human too.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> Believes his own hype and feels he can't go any further so he's not longer motivated. Just look at how he changed his voice to sound more Hollywood like The Rock did.
> 
> He's no longer motivated and getting paid $$$ with no Vince Mcmahon to keep him in check. I don't know how people are confused and wondering what's going on with him 🤣. He has no incentive. Everything's been given to him from day one of AEW's existence.
> 
> ...


Are you implying Jericho's lazy? You know how busy this dude is, right? He has a band, a couple podcasts, an annual cruise, wrestles, does commentary every now and then, and several other commitments. He probably just hits the bubbly too much and doesn't have the time to be in the gym 24/7.

Some of you may have forgotten, but dude was in damn good shape 3-4 years back. He can easily get back to that if he cut his schedule back and put more time into diet/exercise again.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Are you implying Jericho's lazy? You know how busy this dude is, right? He has a band, a couple podcasts, an annual cruise, wrestles, does commentary every now and then, and several other commitments. He probably just hits the bubbly too much and doesn't have the time to be in the gym 24/7.
> 
> Some of you may have forgotten, but dude was in damn good shape 3-4 years back. He can easily get back to that if he cut his schedule back and put more time into diet/exercise again.


Not at all.

I'm not the best at explaining things but the whole point of me saying at the end of my comment that he's human too was to avoid labeling him as such.

I have no doubt that he's extremely busy. I feel like that furthers my point that I was trying to make which is that he most likely isn't as motivated in the wrestling department as he was in the past.

As you said, how can he give 100% effort and keep up with that schedule/stay in shape with all those other projects? He's human.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

You look at the shape Suzuki's in at an age older than Jericho's at and it's not a good reflection on Chris. 

He obviously enjoys the good life too much. He's been overweight since hee faced Kenny at the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

No reason he cant diet and hit low carb/ low calorie alcoholic beverages. He has the money to hire a nutritionist. 

Hes not even fat and functional. He could barely get up from a roll up it seems or a pin. To much stomach mass and lack of strength training.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

AthleticGirth said:


> He obviously enjoys the good life too much.


How dare he enjoys his life!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> How dare he enjoys his life!


Well when you're an athlete you're expected to diet.

I'm sure Ronaldo would love to get on the pies but his coach would probably shoot him


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 50 happened - will happen to all of us


Nah, with Chris this is self inflicted. If he lost 40 or so pounds he'd look great for his age again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joe Gill said:


> if jericho was in wwe he would be scared shitless of getting fat. vince would humiliate and berate him.... turn him into a jobber or rarely use jericho if he looked like a blob. but in AEW...the inmates run the asylum. TK is NEVER going to even dare have a discussion with Jericho about his weight... in AEW Jericho is a made man and can do whatever the hell he wants with no consequences. Jericho could walk into TKs house and raid his fridge and start scarfing down all his food making a huge mess with crumbs flying all over the place and sauces all over jerichos face.... and TK would just stare at him with a huge grin on his face thinking to himself.... wow chris jericho is actually in my kitchen.... how cool is this?


You said it perfectly my man, thats exactly whats going on, Jericho can do whatever the fuck he wants with Tony Khan's little bitch ass running the company, he's such a huge dorky wrestling mark he bows down to all these fuckers like Jericho. Kinda makes me appreciate Vince, even though i do hate Vince with a passion, at least he's not a pathetic little dorky mark bitch like Tony Khan is who lets the wrestler run over him and do whatever the fuck they want.

Jericho indeed knows he can get away with murder in AEW, so of course he's gonna slack off and eat and not work out, he knows Tony Khan wont say a word to him about it either. Theres a reason you never saw Jericho this fat in WWE, like you said he knew Vince wouldn't put up with it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Metalcrack said:


> A few exceptions, like Billy Gunn and Ken Shamrock, but they have to go 3x harder than before, and may have a little extra help as well.


Ken shamrock is on so much gear its insane, that is not a great comparison whatsoever. Goldberg was a pro athlete and has never stopped working out,and never really been that badly out of shape. He is likely on TRT as well but I'm not 100% on that......but ken LMFAO .....itd be a laundry list of drugs on his dirty test from USADA.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

The Sheik said:


> I watch AEW every week and don't remember him looking that bad last night.


It's almost like the dedicated fans have a perspective that is warped from what the casuals need to see to start watching...or something


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

age is not an excuse. there are plenty of other guys who are over 50 and look much better than Jericho does. Kurt Angle is one. his body is fucked up from all the years of wrestling and he looks great now. Jericho was making fun of Lesnars gut but atleast Lesnar is still jacked up and he is big so it works for him. Jericho just looks like shit. his fucked up chest is not helping either.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I want to see Chris Jericho vs Brock Lesnar in a "Who's more out of shape" match! The winner gets to stay less motivated to workout and be in shape. The loser has to keep their priorities straight and not have a dad bod out there when they are wrestling in the ring.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Long-term storytelling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's sporting the dad bod. But yeah seriously i dont think Jericho at this point gives a fuck.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Why is this an issue? He's fat so fucking what?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd be kind of surprised if his wife and kids haven't said something to him. He looks incredibly unhealthy. Just 5 years ago he looked to be in real good shape and aging appropriately. He had a little bit of a gut, but still looked like an athlete. The human body doesn't just fall off a cliff like this in it's late 40s and 50s. You actively are letting yourself go to very heavy measures. He's not just fat. He's bloated as fuck. At his age, being that heavy on his frame and being that out of shape can put a tremendous amount of pressure on his heart

I hope for his families sake he takes 6 months off, consults a physician, and works hard to safely and healthfully take a lot of that extra weight off


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why is this an issue? He's fat so fucking what?


People don’t want to see it on their television. 



Dr. Jones said:


> I'd be kind of surprised if his wife and kids haven't said something to him. He looks incredibly unhealthy. Just 5 years ago he looked to be in real good shape and aging appropriately. He had a little bit of a gut, but still looked like an athlete. The human body doesn't just fall off a cliff like this in it's late 40s and 50s. You actively are letting yourself go to very heavy measures. He's not just fat. He's bloated as fuck. At his age, being that heavy on his frame and being that out of shape can put a tremendous amount of pressure on his heart
> 
> I hope for his families sake he takes 6 months off, consults a physician, and works hard to safely and healthfully take a lot of that extra weight off


I’ve said for a while that I hope Jericho isn’t the next wrestling tragedy. He’s displaying all these outward signs of self-destruction. I don’t know if his family can reach him, or friends, or his employers — but people need to stop applauding every little thing Jericho does and enabling him.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> People don’t want to see it on their television.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve said for a while that I hope Jericho isn’t the next wrestling tragedy. He’s displaying all these outward signs of self-destruction. I don’t know if his family can reach him, or friends, or his employers — but people need to stop applauding every little thing Jericho does and enabling him.


I mean they can easily just not watch him...

And also...I'm sure he's fine. Just because he's doing things you don't like doesn't mean he has some serious problem.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

^Jericho from Royal Rumble 2016, so basically almost 5 years ago now. Hate to tell you guys with the "age" argument but no one naturally ages like this












In 5 years as far as physique goes. He simply doesn't take care of himself as much as he used to. Pretty simple.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> ^Jericho from Royal Rumble 2016, so basically almost 5 years ago now. Hate to tell you guys with the "age" argument but no one naturally ages like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aged considerably also. In the WWE pic he could pass for mid thirties whilst in AEW he looks 50 or older


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> ^Jericho from Royal Rumble 2016, so basically almost 5 years ago now. Hate to tell you guys with the "age" argument but no one naturally ages like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit those images are so jarring to look at.

He could easily get back there within a few months if he actually gave a shit. 

It's wierd cause he used to consistently be in great shape.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I mean they can easily just not watch him...
> 
> And also...I'm sure he's fine. Just because he's doing things you don't like doesn't mean he has some serious problem.


Be careful what you wish for, haha.

It’s amazing how many people want AEW to fail.

We don’t know that. The guy is a known drinker. He’s a wannabe rock star living he lifestyle at 50 pouring that shit on top of his physical requirements. All those drunk tweets. Is he really in control? Lots of guys know how to hide it from co-workers and friends.

At best, it’s very obvious we’re seeing a mid-life crisis play out on television.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kyledriver said:


> Holy shit those images are so jarring to look at.
> 
> He could easily get back there within a few months if he actually gave a shit.
> 
> ...


He also used to work for a pro-wrestling company.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Apologies, apparently the picture was from 2014. Here's the one from RR 2016.













A bit bulkier than he was from 2014 but a lot of it can be attributed to muscle gains.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Another thing that makes me worry for him is his how clearly self-conscious he is about it. He photoshops his pictures, has has had botox, sucks his gut in around women half his age.

If he didn’t give a fuck, that would just be sad for wrestling and AEW. But he clearly _does_ give a fuck. He just...can’t get it under control.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

He's flabby as fuck. Get MJF away from him. Why the hell is the inner circle even still a thing?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Be careful what you wish for, haha.
> 
> It’s amazing how many people want AEW to fail.
> 
> ...


If anyone wants AEW to fail it's you. Don't put that on me.

And you don't know if he has some sort of problem. He's probably just bullshitting tbh.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> If anyone wants AEW to fail it's you. Don't put that on me.
> 
> And you don't know if he has some sort of problem. He's probably just bullshitting tbh.


He's just bullshitting by getting himself fat and bloated? Are you serious? 

No, I want wrestling to get better. I don't just accept what is served to me and ask for more.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

The Wood said:


> He's just bullshitting by getting himself fat and bloated? Are you serious?
> 
> No, I want wrestling to get better. I don't just accept what is served to me and ask for more.


But you do accept it. I'd say you embrace it, in a weird way.

If you didn't, you'd stop watching this particular TV show and stop spending time writing about said TV show. 

Plenty of other wrestling around to watch, no? Are you as passionate and resolute in your desire for betterment with all those TV shows too? Is it possible AEW just isn't and never will be for you?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

10gizzle said:


> But you do accept it. I'd say you embrace it, in a weird way.
> 
> If you didn't, you'd stop watching this particular TV show and stop spending time writing about said TV show.
> 
> Plenty of other wrestling around to watch, no? Are you as passionate and resolute in your desire for betterment with all those TV shows too? Is it possible AEW just isn't and never will be for you?


Oh no, I’ve lost pretty much any hope I had. But it’s a lot of fun to discuss.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

He’s a 50+ year old alcoholic who loves to party.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

He's been phoning it in for a while, he has no reason to care about his look, not like AEW will fire him, unfortunately AEW makes someone champion then after they lose it they drop off the face of the earth.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> For those of you just saying "oh well 50 happened" thats pretty weak. He's a professional athlete or professional sports entertaining whichever you want to say. Either way he's expected to be in shape. I'm past 50 myself and don't look anywhere near that fat. He also has millions of dollars of resources to spend to help him stay in shape! He owes it to AEW to stay in shape. That said if tony khan isn't going to say something thats on AEW.


I agree its his job and he should stay in shape.

Now, you gotta keep in mind this guy has been wrestling for 30 years, dealt with WWE retarded schedule, constant injuries, fatigue, pain, traveling, etc its actually fucking amazing how some of these guys manage to stay in shape for that long with their retarded schedules. Steroids or not that is impressive. Unlike BB, or fitness models these guys dont just live to eat, train, shit, sleep repeat. They are machines.

Good for you for still going strong, but you cant compare yourself to Jericho, idk what your job or life was like, but I highly doubt you dealt with his schedule, stress, injuries, traveling and wrestling schedule most of your life.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

*Me back in 2017:* Wow Y2J never ages, he looks great for his age

*Me in 2020:* Lmao wtf happened to Jericho, he looks like a fat grandma...


I don’t give a fuck if he’s 50, no one should change that much in 3 yrs.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Its his homage to Playboy Buddy Rose. He's already ripped off Nick Bockwinkel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> You said it perfectly my man, thats exactly whats going on, Jericho can do whatever the fuck he wants with Tony Khan's little bitch ass running the company, he's such a huge dorky wrestling mark he bows down to all these fuckers like Jericho. Kinda makes me appreciate Vince, even though i do hate Vince with a passion, at least he's not a pathetic little dorky mark bitch like Tony Khan is who lets the wrestler run over him and do whatever the fuck they want.
> 
> Jericho indeed knows he can get away with murder in AEW, so of course he's gonna slack off and eat and not work out, he knows Tony Khan wont say a word to him about it either. Theres a reason you never saw Jericho this fat in WWE, like you said he knew Vince wouldn't put up with it.


Jesus dude calm yourself. People eat and drink and sometimes they let themselves go when they’re having fun. No reason for you to verbally bury the guys behind your computer to this extent for something you’re watching for free lol.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why is this an issue? He's fat so fucking what?



The same jericbo who told lesnar "lose the gut"
When lesnar looks like a superhuman created in a lab 

Jericho is the last to talk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Christopher Near said:


> The same jericbo who told lesnar "lose the gut"
> When lesnar looks like a superhuman created in a lab
> 
> Jericho is the last to talk


He has totally lost control. I hope he can get it back, because the last thing I want to read about is a tragic end to this story and seeing a bunch of fucking idiots in wrestling shrugging and saying they didn’t see it coming.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bottom line is Jericho should have enough professionalism to at least TRY to stay in shape. Especially with what they’re paying him. He’s one of the faces of the company.

I’m not as big of a Khan hater as some people are, but nothing will change with Jericho until the guy that’s paying him tells him to get his ass in the gym and stop half assing everything. And I guarantee that Khan doesn’t have the balls to do that. He’s probably afraid Chris wouldn’t be his friend anymore. That’s not how you run a company.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Everytime he goes to the Lionsault I feel he is almost about to slip up and break his neck.
Jericho has been needing to take a couple of months and focus on losing 10 pounds at least for a while.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

He's the same age as Christopher Daniels and seven years younger than Billy Gunn. Age isn't the reason he looks like he does. It's because he's a bloated drunk.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Too much of the bubbly?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TK might lose Jericho if he’s not careful. Jericho’s “freedom” has seen him step in even his friendship with Lance Storm a little (although Storm may have been ribbing a bit too). He’s got his friends jobs and it’s a big party, but that lifestyle can lead to alienation and personal issues too.

I’ve probably already said this in this thread, but what about the toll this takes on his family. Jericho is very publicly a Trump supporter and bloating it up on TV. What do his kids experience? Are they in a comfortable environment where they are cool because they have a famous daddy, or surrounded by other people with famous daddies, or are they embarrassed and experiencing backlash because their dad is fat and losing it and spreading Covid at bad rock concerts chasing a teenage dream?

People think that just because a performer is having fun they’re going to keep doing it forever. At some point Jericho might feel personal pressures to get back to a place where he has the grind to keep himself healthy and making decisions that protect his overall brand, professionally, and his family, personally.

I’m telling you, this is like watching a slow-motion car crash. You have to make sure your employees, within the reasonable scope of your responsibility, are healthy and safe.

Back in 2016 there was a report that kind of went under the radar about a WWE veteran that a lot of talent didn’t want to work with anymore because they drank too much and partied too hard. There were unconfirmed mumblings that it was Jericho. That’s when he became Kevin Owens’ sidekick and kind of took a step back and focused himself in a new way. Now, it may not have actually been Jericho in the report, but if it was, it would at least coincide with Jericho seemingly getting himself together on-air and making himself invaluable and proving he could still hang.

About a year later he’s got a foot out the company and found a less professional environment to go for excellent pay and internet adulation. He doesn’t NEED to endear himself to a locker room anymore because they’re all just stoked to be in his presence. He doesn’t have ANY accountability anymore. And for addicts that can be hard. If Jericho is one, AEW is a great mask for him to basically indulge himself and not risk losing his position because he’s possibly a liability to work with when you put things into realistic context.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

creative freedom happened to Jericho
he's working for a fanboy who's too afraid of telling him that he looks like shit
too afraid of telling him that he needs to look better if he wants to be on TV
do you think Vince McMahon will allow Jericho to look like this on his show ?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He looks pretty rough now but I don't think he's aged bad. If he cleaned up his facial hair and trimmed down the belly he would look much younger.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> He makes an older Shawn Michaels look good. And Shawn Michaels looks like he has been living in the woods talking to squirrels for years now.



Haven't seen HBK in a few years I take it? Dude looks more like he has become one with the woods these days.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

He's getting that Scott Steiner sunken chest. Within a year he'll be wrestling with a shirt on.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I wonder we have so many postings here. The answer is simple: obvisouly he stopped making specific workout and then your muscles in these areas melt like butter in the sun. You only keep the muscles. which you use or train on regular basis. If he continued eating like he did when doing more training, ofc he gets some fat pretty fast. I don`t wanna scare anyone, but you can turn from a high trained athlete into a fattie within months.
*Hint for your life: that can happen with your russian mail order bride as well and in opposite to Jericho`s case, you cannot just turn off the TV then.* So I hope you all learned from what happened to the Demo-God!!!


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Disgusting... He really should take some time off 

He looks even worse than the Undertaker in his worst shape


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This is normal for jericho his whole career he has a run gets stale he then goes away for a while with the band or whatever then cones back in shape. I think the covid lockdown has fucked up his routine this year more drinking eating more time in house and he has had to hang around aew longer than he might have to try and help out as it were. If he goes off for a break and recuperates he will be just fine. I watch all his YouTube stuff and I have noticed a real dip in his overall state of mind from positive to negative over the course of 2020 I wouldn't be surprised if he has sobe mental health or drink issues on the go. Having a yes man boss is also pretty dangerous as he needs reigned in at times by a Vince or undertaker or pat Patterson ismy impression. He has always been a master of reinvention though so I'm hoping for the best for 2021 I still think he has lots to give as can talk as well as anyone in the business.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

He posted this an hr ago


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343765440150056960

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Jericho is either sucking it in or got some quick lipo. 

Then he deleted it. 🤣


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh man, this is just getting sad. If he didn’t care, why is he doing these things?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

thisissting said:


> This is normal for jericho his whole career he has a run gets stale he then goes away for a while with the band or whatever then cones back in shape. I think the covid lockdown has fucked up his routine this year more drinking eating more time in house and he has had to hang around aew longer than he might have to try and help out as it were. If he goes off for a break and recuperates he will be just fine. I watch all his YouTube stuff and I have noticed a real dip in his overall state of mind from positive to negative over the course of 2020 I wouldn't be surprised if he has sobe mental health or drink issues on the go. Having a yes man boss is also pretty dangerous as he needs reigned in at times by a Vince or undertaker or pat Patterson ismy impression. He has always been a master of reinvention though so I'm hoping for the best for 2021 I still think he has lots to give as can talk as well as anyone in the business.


He got a huge ego. He was able get some stuff over initially, but during 2020 he went full retard, sharing his political views, concerts during a pandemic, giving Luther a fucking main event match before the 1-year anniversary show, and I saw him talking once on his Saturday shows and he can't seem to accept criticism. His response "how about you accomplish what I have", "I am very successful, I know what I'm doing" , it's a bad mentality to have. He's been a bad shape for a while, and his recent "disappointing" performances vs OC, MJF..are all on him.

I'll listen to him talk whenever, but he needs to get back in ring shape.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What was the Tweet? Looks like he deleted it. Anyone get a picture of it?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> What was the Tweet? Looks like he deleted it. Anyone get a picture of it?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hahahaha. Oh no.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

So much for breaking the Walls down. He hit the wall hard.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Does he have those implant abs as his general bmi doesn't match having a 6 pack it's weird! He definitely had hat surgery on his face as his eyebrows have changed direction. Still there are worse looking 50 year old around!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lots of the bubbly! Its no secret that Jericho drinks, so what of it? Jericho is great and is making AEW great with the Inner Circle.. greater than the garbage WWE is doing rn, Jericho is a more relevant legend than any of the old washed up trash that will be featured on that legends RAW, that whole RAW roster is screwed unlike AEW whom is actually trying to build a promising future for wrestling and Jericho is contributing to that for the greater good of wrestling unlike those old farts Vince always brings back.. mooching off of Hulk Hogan, fucking old washed up DX jobbers, you gotta be joking 🙄


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah he doesn't look great but I would chill out with the bullying on twitter. Man you never know what people are going through. Jericho might be really self conscious and sensitive about his weight. You never know. Everything is all a joke on twitter but they can seriously cause psychological harm to people. Like I would never tweet to Jericho making fun of him about his weight. Self awareness and empathy goes a long way. It's one thing that a couple of people make fun of him, but it's too much at this point.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

You get older and injuries pile up. One day it is harder than ever to get through a full workout and recover. This becomes more and more frequent until you cannot keep your physique up. Now you're older, your knees don't work right so you can't, you put on weight, your neck and back make every motion feel labored, and you've got added weight from everything piling up, so moving around is that much more difficult. 

He probably needs a year away, some surgeries, and to come back with a really light performance schedule


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Everytime he goes to the Lionsault I feel he is almost about to slip up and break his neck.
> Jericho has been needing to take a couple of months and focus on losing 10 pounds at least for a while.


3 weeks later and my fear came true. 
Jericho should no longer do this move, especially with the shape he's in, it looked scary last time.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chris Jericho is a piece of shit human. The more that comes out about him the more schadenfreude I feel every time the general public pisses in his general direction. Legit hope he doesn’t turn into another wrestling tragedy though. Ultimately I want Jericho to realise what a cunt he is and change for the better.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

The Wood said:


> *Chris Jericho is a piece of shit human*. The more that comes out about him the more schadenfreude I feel every time the general public pisses in his general direction. Legit hope he doesn’t turn into another wrestling tragedy though. Ultimately I want Jericho to realise what a cunt he is and change for the better.


And you know that from all the time you both spent together?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I set my alarm clock for this while sleeping on a bed of pins and needles...


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> 3 weeks later and my fear came true.
> Jericho should no longer do this move, especially with the shape he's in, it looked scary last time.


Yeah that last Lionsault was cringe af and could have gone so bad. Even the prompt to make the move was terrible! I think it's time for Y2J to have one last run and hang up the boots. Either that or get in decent shape otherwise you will only injure himself.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

CRCC said:


> And you know that from all the time you both spent together?


I wouldn't say he's a piece of shit human, but he's the most gray character I've seen recently.

On one hand, he seems to always donate to others wrestlers in need and help them out, and he gives advice to youngsters in AEW and many seem to like him, Sammy sees him as a father figure.

On the other hand, he gave $40K for the Trump campaign, more than I have ever seen him give any other wrestler in need any donation (it's his money, so whatever, but still), he doesn't seem to take criticism of his work lightly and always goes back to "I'm a genius, look at what all I accomplished, i can't be wrong and everything I do must be great", he has people singing his theme every single fucking week on Dynamite when's a heel and repeat the chorus twice (narcissism), he's gotten so out of shape over the past year, which means he's lazy, coasting and he's basically not trying anymore. We know he has a lot of influence for his booking and it's been complete shit for a few months now on top of him sucking in the ring, and on commentary whenever he's on. Oh, and Jeri-Covid thing. 

Chris Jericho and his band Fozzy's concert linked with 250,000 COVID-19 cases


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

FabioLight said:


> Yeah that last Lionsault was cringe af and could have gone so bad. Even the prompt to make the move was terrible! I think it's time for Y2J to have one last run and hang up the boots. Either that or get in decent shape otherwise you will only injure himself.


To be honest, the Lionsault was looking dangerous back even when he was in the WWE. I’m genuinely surprised he still tries it and no one has put their foot down. It’s not like the move has meant shit since 2000 anyway. And I’m not saying that as criticism — he’s always focused on the Walls of Jericho and another move since then. The Breakdown (remember that?), the Codebreaker, the Judas Effect. The Lionsault became a transitional move so long ago. And it just doesn’t have impact or look contextually impressive anymore. 



The Definition of Technician said:


> I wouldn't say he's a piece of shit human, but he's the most gray character I've seen recently.
> 
> On one hand, he seems to always donate to others wrestlers in need and help them out, and he gives advice to youngsters in AEW and many seem to like him, Sammy sees him as a father figure.
> 
> ...


Basically this. And, for the record — Chris Jericho has actually done amazing things for a friend of mine. But the more time that goes on the more I realise he is someone who will give the shirt off his back as long as someone is there watching and taking photos, and it pains me to realise the guy is so hollow.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I wouldn't say he's a piece of shit human, but he's the most gray character I've seen recently.
> 
> On one hand, he seems to always donate to others wrestlers in need and help them out, and he gives advice to youngsters in AEW and many seem to like him, Sammy sees him as a father figure.
> 
> ...


Oh come on man. People are just too quick to judge others when they just have information about some decisions those people made. How can I judge someone's character by that only?

Basically:

- you disagree with him politically. Do you live in the US? If you do, it must be dificult for you to live in the same country as 70MI bad human beings...

- he has a big ego. That's a common human flaw (but a flaw nonetheless, of course). For a guy like Jericho, who's been successful in so many areas of his life, it is easy to understand where it comes from;

-and made an irreponsable mistake regarding his participation in the biker's rally. This is bad. But it wasn't a Fozzy concert, the huge crowd would have gathered regardless of his concert. He should have owned after the news broke about the spike in cases, though.

That's just not enough for me to judge someone a bad person or a piece of shit. People aren't black or white, most of us take a variety of good and bad decisions and are kind or mean with diferent people we meet in life. It is just too easy to condemn and label someone good or bad because of an opinion or atitude that, sometimes, we judge being ignorant of the whole context. But that is just not the point of the topic, so I'll end here.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Ever since he dropped the belt to moxley he started to go downhill and even the aew product went down a notch, in fact come to to think of it when he lost the belt to moxley the entire world went to shit with covid, coincidence? I think not..


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mark Calaway also donated to Trump and is a very right-wing guy. People need to get over the fact he supported Trump, like 70m+ people in America did. I can't believe people (check social media) want Jericho canceled because he donated to one of TWO mainstream parties in the USA.

Jericho doesn't seem like a bad guy to me. He's done plenty of work for charity and many wrestlers have positive stories about him. He's done a lot to try and elevate younger wrestlers - look at how many bumps he still takes even in his condition.

Now from an athletic point of view, Jericho's decline has been worryingly fast of late. Is it his age? Is it motivation with AEW running the same building with the same structure every week? I imagine being 'on the road' in front of crowds is a big motivator for wrestlers.

Jericho was doing some of the best work of his career not so long ago. He had some excellent matches in New Japan and early AEW. Now, he looks sloppy and blows up a lot easier in the ring. At his age, I feel that he should be transitioning into a part-time role and it wouldn't surprise me if he goes that way when a). Fozzy can tour again and b). MJF deposes him as IC leader.

IMO, he needs a break soon and then one last babyface run.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

CRCC said:


> Oh come on man. People are just too quick to judge others when they just have information about some decisions those people made. How can I judge someone's character by that only?
> 
> Basically:
> 
> ...


- It's not about that, I think it would have been ridiculous to "donate" to any of the 2 corrupt parties, but Trump nonetheless  He could just have voted, like the rest of the 70m dweebs. 

- I don't care he has a big ego, he can have a big ego, but if someone gives him constructive criticism he shouldn't resort to "I'm a genius, look how successful I am, it must mean everything i do is 100% cool and right", that's just weak and delusional.

- Yes. We can agree on the rally on the thing, the problem is he still doesn't think he did anything bad. Which goes back to my point, he can't accept he does anything wrong. 

I also don't want to go there but he does it to TK and to the fans to stay in wrestling shape. 



3venflow said:


> Mark Calaway also donated to Trump and is a very right-wing guy. People need to get over the fact he supported Trump, like 70m+ people in America did. I can't believe people (check social media) want Jericho canceled because he donated to one of TWO mainstream parties in the USA.
> 
> Jericho doesn't seem like a bad guy to me. He's done plenty of work for charity and many wrestlers have positive stories about him. He's done a lot to try and elevate younger wrestlers - look at how many bumps he still takes even in his condition.
> 
> ...


Marc Calaway is a selfish ahole and that was clear before all his maga BS. The more he talks recently the more evident this becomes. 

As I said, Jericho doesn't seem like a "bad guy", but a guy who is lazy, doesn't accept criticism, and gets delusional thinking he's always right nd everything he does is cool.

I agree with you on the athletic standpoint.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

1 word...vodka. When he was doing those Saturday Night Special Youtube Q&As last year he would go through most of a bottle of Grey Goose within an hour. Every weekend. And that wasn't a once a week occurrence. He talked quite a bit about his "wadka". He's cooped up at home, unable to travel with his band, so he's drinking the days away. Dude's not just getting fat...he's bloated.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> - It's not about that, I think it would have been ridiculous to "donate" to any of the 2 corrupt parties, but Trump nonetheless  He could just have voted, like the rest of the 70m dweebs.
> 
> - I don't care he has a big ego, he can have a big ego, but if someone gives him constructive criticism he shouldn't resort to "I'm a genius, look how successful I am, it must mean everything i do is 100% cool and right", that's just weak and delusional.
> 
> ...


Jericho isn't lazy in any sense. Could've coasted on his gimmick & made frequent returns to wwe like Goldberg, Undertaker etc. Instead made bold move to new promotion & pushed boundaries with feud against Cassidy & segment with mjf. Whatever you think of those things it's clear he's willing to take risk doing different stuff.
His commentary work, the input he has with backstage creative, touring with Fozzy, New Japan appearances, Podcast....


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Jericho isn't lazy in any sense. Could've coasted on his gimmick & made frequent returns to wwe like Goldberg, Undertaker etc. Instead made bold move to new promotion & pushed boundaries with feud against Cassidy & segment with mjf. Whatever you think of those things it's clear he's willing to take risk doing different stuff.
> His commentary work, the input he has with backstage creative, touring with Fozzy, New Japan appearances, Podcast....


He was doing the WWE stuff for years too. He’s been making sporadic returns since 2007. I don’t fault him for that, but there’s such a bias when it comes to an old AEW guy, like Jericho or Sting, and an old WWE guy, like Taker or Goldberg.

For the record, I won’t say that Jericho is lazy. He’s constantly doing _something_. But he is completely shot and can’t keep up physically anymore. And his unhealthy habits are overtaking even his active lifestyle. He’s getting fat even though he’s always wrestling, playing music, etc. That’s scary. That’s some Elvis level scary.


----------

